# Do goats get tumors?



## Jenny Juice (Sep 14, 2010)

Hello wonderful strangers! My boyfriend and I currently own a few goats. We have one Alpine. About 6 months ago we noticed a small lump (about the size of a nickel) on the back of her neck, just to the left of the center. I'd say just about half way down. We watched this lump and kept her by herself for a bit. But the lump never did anything. It never grew, it moved a little bit when touched and felt squishy. Then about a month or so again it shrunk to a small almost pea size. We thought, "great!!" But alas, about 2 weeks ago we felt a new lump. This one is in the same spot, but just over to the right a tad. It feels the same way the first lump started off as. We have her away from everyone else again.  I really don't believe it is CL, but what do I know. Would love some feed back!! Thanks


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 14, 2010)

The only way to *know* is to have a vet do a biopsy.

Otherwise you'll get a bunch of "It could be......" but no definitive answer.


----------



## Jenny Juice (Sep 15, 2010)

Ok. It's just that we live about 5 hours from any real civilization, so it's BIG BUCKS for the vet to come! The folks around here say it's without a doubt not CL, because in the last 7 months it wouldn't have acted the way it did. They say CL gets bigger, doesn't go away and bursts. These have been here for months?


----------



## ()relics (Sep 15, 2010)

you can't rule anything out, even Cl, until you draw fluid  from it or have a vet look at it....A knowledgeable goat vet.  Could be 1 of 50 things like RF said...anything posted here would only be speculation.


----------



## glenolam (Sep 15, 2010)

Has she gotten any injections lately?  Subq shots will sometimes leave bumps as well.


----------



## Jenny Juice (Sep 15, 2010)

No. no injections in the past 10 months. Thats why I think they're tumors


----------

